# Ooth Prices



## athicks (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to purchase various ootheca in the future. But as there is no real standard place to buy mantids, I am curious about pricing.

What is kind of the standard price that everyone pays for an ooth? A semi rare species -- not common like Carolina mantis and not rare, rare like I. Diabolicus.

Do prices change with season as well? Are ooths more common and thus cheaper during the summer? Winter? Spring?

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2007)

The price is whatever price the seller wants to sell it for. Obviously some are going to be more than others.


----------



## athicks (Jun 20, 2007)

hmm, so it is really completely variable? :shock: Crazy!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2007)

> hmm, so it is really completely variable? :shock: Crazy!


Of course. There are no set prices!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

Heh, it's nearly a perfectly competitive market economy. Only the popular people have a little market power.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

A good price would be between 15-20 bucks. Or of course, cheaper.


----------



## ThorEH (Jun 20, 2007)

But it offcourse also would depend on the species... nobody would pay the same price for a oethica with H.grandis as for a I.diabolica


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

He said semi-rare species. Some people put insane prices on ooths.


----------



## athicks (Jun 20, 2007)

I like how everything is so flexible with mantids! haha

And pretty unique as well... how many people have mantids as pets besides us? :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

> He said semi-rare species. Some people put insane prices on ooths.


Some people are willing to pay "insane prices" too...


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> > He said semi-rare species. Some people put insane prices on ooths.
> 
> 
> Some people are willing to pay "insane prices" too...


Too true...


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 21, 2007)

at the end of the day its a supply and demand culture, there are no seasons as to speak of (but ooths are more commonly found in early spring due to Wc ooths being plentiful) however species do seem to go through boom and bust cycles (for example there are very few gongy's floating around in the hobby atm) so prices can be higher than species which are being kept by a larger amount of hobbyists at the time as prices will go down if not many people want them (or already have them) shop around try and haggle if your feeling brave (but dont take the biscuit) and have a look in the classifieds section at some of the older posts for very rough outline prices (but keep in mind they do change readilly)

wow thats me rambling on...

but as said you will be looking at aroud 10- 20 pounds


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> at the end of the day its a supply and demand culture, there are no seasons as to speak of (but ooths are more commonly found in early spring due to Wc ooths being plentiful) however species do seem to go through boom and bust cycles (for example there are very few gongy's floating around in the hobby atm) so prices can be higher than species which are being kept by a larger amount of hobbyists at the time as prices will go down if not many people want them (or already have them) shop around try and haggle if your feeling brave (but dont take the biscuit) and have a look in the classifieds section at some of the older posts for very rough outline prices (but keep in mind they do change readilly) wow thats me rambling on...
> 
> but as said you will be looking at aroud 10- 20 pounds


He lives in PA. There's a different currency there.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 21, 2007)

lol it took me a minute to figure it out, I was like what the heck kind of ooths is he talking at 10 - 20 pounds lol. Sorry it's early for me still.

I couldnt imagine feeding a 10 or 20 pound mantid!!! my poor kitty'd be lunch.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 23, 2007)

> > at the end of the day its a supply and demand culture, there are no seasons as to speak of (but ooths are more commonly found in early spring due to Wc ooths being plentiful) however species do seem to go through boom and bust cycles (for example there are very few gongy's floating around in the hobby atm) so prices can be higher than species which are being kept by a larger amount of hobbyists at the time as prices will go down if not many people want them (or already have them) shop around try and haggle if your feeling brave (but dont take the biscuit) and have a look in the classifieds section at some of the older posts for very rough outline prices (but keep in mind they do change readilly) wow thats me rambling on...
> >
> > but as said you will be looking at aroud 10- 20 pounds
> 
> ...


thats what currency converters are for  :roll: i dont do dollars


----------



## athicks (Jun 24, 2007)

haha, I got the pounds price  

I've noticed that mantid owners seem to be a pretty small community, but with most of its members in the US and UK.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 24, 2007)

You also have to remember. In general most L2 nymphs go for around $10 each give or take a little. So, if you paid $70 for an ooth all you need are 8 hatchlings the its paid for. Since nearly all mantis sp. ooths hatch in the 30-90 nymph hatch range it is certantly worth your while to pay a good bit for an ooth. Plus you can re-sell the extras and actually make money off that ooth. As staded previously it all depends on the sp. for the actual price of the ooth.

Just my 2c  

AB


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 24, 2007)

> As staded previously it all depends on the sp. for the actual price of the ooth.Just my 2c
> 
> AB


Exactly, u can get a chinese ooth for £3 and a idolamantis ooth for waaaaaaaaaaaaay more, the species is the most inportant thing :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd rather just buy an Idolomantis mantis. Not an ooth.


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 24, 2007)

Me 2


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

You don't have to worry about the ooth not hatching.


----------

